# A SmokinJ Tradin style...



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well i was looking for a few Old school Oliva Red & Blue label cigars,well i got more than i bargained 4 as usual ,Sneaky David throws in some of my wish list again.I have to find a new wish list again ...He also threw in some-(2 unbanded),LGC-SeriesR BMF -DPG JJ Maduro -Oliva V Lancero.-And to round out the knockout punches a "SHARK "77 thats what i am talking about:biggrin:Thanks David aka SMOKINJ...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit dude


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll have to copy and paste my responses -I can't think of anything elso to say except David's got it


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Those cloth band olivas look great!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome job David


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet trade there!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a shop in Fl. that had the blue labels a couple of days ago if interested let me know.
I'll get you there number they do mail order.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome selection


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> I'll have to copy and paste my responses -I can't think of anything elso to say except David's got it


exactly


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Well done smokinj...well done!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

A lot of cloth band Oliva's floating around these parts lately!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DA-A-A-A-A-A-M-M-M-M-M-N-N-N-N-N!!!! :dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow cloth band olivas . Man that is so cool


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

eh? "cloth band"?? interesting idea... I'll have to watch for those, and see about picking up a few


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

From what I've seen David knows how to do it up right!!!
What a beautiful sight!!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't think I've ever actually seen the red cloth before. The blue cloth was one of an awesome contest winning package from sofaman and it was thoroughly enjoyed. You will, too. Awesome trade.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I think David has like 100 each of every cigar ever made.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow nice! I'm still looking for a place around here to pick up an Oliva V..


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

That is a geat hit David!!! Man those look so good......I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay I'm jealous, Nice hit.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> I think David has like 100 each of every cigar ever made.


I'm beginning to think the same thing....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I see you got your "Shark" already, Mike!! 

Who else than David could send it? I have the feeling he love trading, bombing, etc. more than smoking!! 
It is a hobby, hu David? :helloooo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome smokes


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

How cool is that!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I see you got your "Shark" already, Mike!!
> 
> Who else than David could send it? I have the feeling he love trading, bombing, etc. more than smoking!!
> It is a hobby, hu David? :helloooo:


I am thinking David doesn't even smoke cigars,he is a trading post!!!!!LOL:arghhhh:


----------

